# SO I found an entire field of all male plants... can I do anything?



## str8t0thetop (Mar 5, 2009)

anything I can do with all these males its a field about a mile long all plants smells like heavyyy weed when you drive even past the area in the summer time..  any ideas?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 5, 2009)

You have found 1 of 2 things.

1, You found something that isnt yours, you have no right to take it.

2, You found ditch weed.

eace:


----------



## imager777 (Mar 5, 2009)

You can take pollen!


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 5, 2009)

i agree with hippy. finders ceapers doesn't apply to mj crops. how would you feel is someone found your plants and helped themselves? 

it could be ditch weed and if it is you wouldn't even want the pollen from them. i would forget i ever saw them. its a win win that way.


----------



## str8t0thetop (Mar 5, 2009)

its not really somebodies crop it runs long a main street in village its all farm country around me really nobody would care if i touched it


----------



## str8t0thetop (Mar 5, 2009)

so its ditch weed garbage a waste of time?


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 5, 2009)

how do you know nobody would care? ditch weed it just that ditch weed


----------



## str8t0thetop (Mar 5, 2009)

I know because its on public land and its a endless field when you look at it from the road


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2009)

Why do you want to do *anything*?  Male plants are only good for pollen and I cannot imagine that anyone would want to collect pollen from an unknown ditch weed--it also might be hemp.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 5, 2009)

THG is right, 

I also think it may be hemp.

The fact that you asked before taking (assuming) is pretty rad.

What to do?

Don't try to grow any sensimilla around there...other than that, just forget it.

-or-

Stake out the crop, see if anyone is tending, then ask if you can help if it seems like it's no big deal. Hell, maybe you can learn something...


----------



## Hick (Mar 5, 2009)

> What to do?
> 
> Don't try to grow any sensimilla around there...other than that, just forget it.



.....:stuff-1125699181_i_ .............dude you bust me UP....


----------



## leafminer (Mar 5, 2009)

ALL male plants? How likely is that? How could they have got there? Do you think someone is selling "macho-ized seed"? Bahaha!
I bet they are similar to the sativas that I've been working with, all male hermies. They start as males and then grow colas. There are no 'females', all plants are hermie.


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 5, 2009)

WEIRD.... Hope you grow upwind heh...


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah im agree with THG too, its probably hemp. unless pot is legal there, why else would there be a field right by the road? even in a countryish town. i dont think anyone would be that dumb lol. plus yeah you wouldnt want it for anything. just grow your own or buy it.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 5, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> What to do?
> 
> Don't try to grow any sensimilla around there...other than that, just forget it.



lol, yeah that probably wouldn't work out very good.

can you see this field on google earth!? :hubba:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 5, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> lol, yeah that probably wouldn't work out very good.
> 
> can you see this field on google earth!? :hubba:



yeah, send us the address...and yours too...


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 5, 2009)

schoolboy420 said:
			
		

> unless pot is legal there, why else would there be a field right by the road?



haha I highly doubt that is true. I'm originally from a small midwest town and my friends and I use to swim and camp at this sandpit outside of town... and ditch weed just surrounded this place and I mean allll over! You could just tell it was crap, it had a minty smell to it and looked just like a mj plant but was on the small side. I don't even know if they could ever produce bud even if they were female, at least it is weird to think now they they never had bud on any of them.

I use to take some of the leaves and press them... haha I probably still have some back home somewhere.... good memories.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 5, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> yeah, send us the address...and yours too...



haha you don't want my address, I do love google earth though


----------



## kalikisu (Mar 5, 2009)

Thats messed up all that pollen flying around. I bet growers in that area think they keep getting hermies when there is pollen floating around. LOL that sucks.


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 5, 2009)

I live in Canada and about 30 miles from my house is a hemp farm 50 acres of 13 foot hemp plants! I'm betting that what this is, like other people have stated its hemp!NO THC


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 5, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> haha you don't want my address, I do love google earth though



Not _your _address, the _grow_ address...


----------



## homegrown998 (Mar 5, 2009)

you need a outdoor shower, and a change of clothes everytime you leave your house, if you grow inside. I'd be the first one to get out there with a weedwacker.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 5, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> haha I highly doubt that is true. I'm originally from a small midwest town and my friends and I use to swim and camp at this sandpit outside of town... and ditch weed just surrounded this place and I mean allll over! You could just tell it was crap, it had a minty smell to it and looked just like a mj plant but was on the small side. I don't even know if they could ever produce bud even if they were female, at least it is weird to think now they they never had bud on any of them.
> 
> I use to take some of the leaves and press them... haha I probably still have some back home somewhere.... good memories.



sure your not thinking of spider plants, they have kind similar leaves, just the spider plants to have the jagged look to the leaves. i think they were called spider plants. my mom used to have those in the garden. i always hung leaves in my room lol,  just because i was like *hehe hey look it looks like a pot leaf he he*. lol


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 5, 2009)

schoolboy420 said:
			
		

> sure your not thinking of spider plants, they have kind similar leaves, just the spider plants to have the jagged look to the leaves. i think they were called spider plants. my mom used to have those in the garden. i always hung leaves in my room lol,  just because i was like *hehe hey look it looks like a pot leaf he he*. lol



Hey man, yeah I'm sure of it. This was just wild ditch weed all over the place... very common back home. Tall *** plants too!

I don't think I've heard of the spider plant, actually I think I have but it looks more like an aloe vera plant doesn't it?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Here are pictures of a spider plant and a hemp plant.


----------



## astrobud (Mar 5, 2009)

it is hemp more than likely, they grow it around here and its just like you describe. i just ride by and laugh, then fire up a good bow:hubba: l pac


----------



## ftw2012 (Mar 6, 2009)

ive got a lot of wild weed growing in my area too...10 to 15 foot plants arent uncommon....when igrow outside i spend a lot of hours walking around and killing the males...of course you missa lot but its better then just letting them grow.....sometimes if i have a male that i know is of "good stock" then ill let it grow nice and big in hopes that it adds some better genitics to the wild weed and maybe after a few years ill have some decent wild weed....i know i usually find at least one ditch female a year that i dry andsmoke and catch a buzz...thinking that if i keep introducing good genes to the wild ones then maybe one day ill have some kick *** weed that grows wild!   that would be like a dream come true......


----------



## str8t0thetop (Mar 6, 2009)

yeh i guess u all right who knows anyway u look at it **** this field of ditch garbage ima have my own piff


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 6, 2009)

str8t0thetop said:
			
		

> yeh i guess u all right who knows anyway u look at it **** this field of ditch garbage ima have my own piff



that's exactly what i was thinkin....


----------



## Von Turkey (Mar 6, 2009)

I do also agree with hemp. sounds perfect to me. There is money in hemp. lots of money if you can legally grow fields of hemp.


----------



## imager777 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll still stick with my original post.  If it's someone's crop or not; you can take pollen.  If it's ditch weed; then it won't matter.  If it's a field of good genetics, yay.  If it's anything else... meh.  The fact of the matter is, you don't know what it is right now.  Assuming it's ditch weed is just as short sighted and naive as assuming it's amazing genetics.  You don't know what it is.  You are completely entitled to collect up pollen and test it out on a branch of a good female.  There'll be no harm to the field; which should be preserved as long as possilbe... preferably undisturbed.  There's also very little harm done to any grow you might have going on.  Contrary to popular folklore; impregnating a branch of a plant will not "ruin" you harvest or yield.  I'm not going to say it won't affect potency.  I will say that if it does, you probably won't even notice the relative difference.

Anyway, take a few baggies out there, look for the very best plant specimens, shake a little pollen out, then see what type of plant you come out with.  If you're curious about the field, see what it has to offer.  If you're not and you're not planning on doing anything with the information, then why'd you even bring the question up.  

Whatever the case "DO NOT ASSUME IT'S JUST DITCH WEED".  I and my friends toss/plant seeds all the time; either purposely or as a side effect of deseeding while smoking.  There's lots of wild plants growing around here.  I doubt there's any wild hemp in the area at all.  If someone were to stumble across one of our plants, they'd be stumbling across genetics like AK47, White Widow, and Ice.  I think it's worth taking a little pollen from something like that, to see what pops out of the resultant seed... or even taking a clone, if you stumble across a female (Iffy on that one, but still harmless, for the most part.)

I doubt there would be a field of nothing but male plants if there wasn't a reason.  Marijuana grows in pairs, with a slightly higher ratio of females to males (If my information is correct.)  If you find a field of just males, chances are, SOMEONE did it on purpose.  Chances are, they weren't just wasting there time either.  That's too much work for just putzing around. My guess is that someone has a grow going and couldn't stand to see all their male plants go to waste.  Otherwise, they really are sorting out the best male for their own purposes.  Either way... or any way, take some pollen.  It's either a waste of a little of your time and effort (I can shake pollen into a baggie in less then the time it takes me to eat a regular sized candy bar; so the whole time effort thing is really negligible,) or a very good investment of your time.  You don't know at this point and neither does anyone else here; including me.

Let me be completely clear on this.  I'm not suggesting you cut, take, bend in an unsightly fashion, rub up against, or otherwise molest the plants in the field.  Just don't miss out on a potentially good thing.  That pollen may produce crap that you'll just end up tossing back into the wild.  It could also produce the best smoke of your life.  Why chance missing out because of inactivity?


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 7, 2009)

probally ditch and it just looks like all male cause there are so many males all growing together and the female tops are so small and are probally later than the males all there showing are the first few hairs. Slim   My old english teacher would love that run on sentance.


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2009)

> Whatever the case "DO NOT ASSUME IT'S JUST DITCH WEED". I and my friends toss/plant seeds all the time; either purposely or as a side effect of deseeding while smoking. There's lots of wild plants growing around here. I doubt there's any wild hemp in the area at all. If someone were to stumble across one of our plants, they'd be stumbling across genetics like AK47, White Widow, and Ice. I think it's worth taking a little pollen from something like that, to see what pops out of the resultant seed... or even taking a clone, if you stumble across a female (Iffy on that one, but still harmless, for the most part.)


you and your friends produce/purchase/smoke _"seeded"_ AK, Ice, ect?????...
 Either someone isn't growing properly to produce sensi, they don't know how to grow it, or they are hermie genetics.  

  I was once told by a very well respected and knowledgable breeder, that even the 'designer' strains of today will revert to hemp within a few generations, if left feral. Why?... Because in nature, the Paternal side of the gene pool will be dominated by either "early flowering males or hermies". 
 For decades, if not centuries, conscientious, knowledgable breeders, that have brought us the potent, drug quality strains, worked diligently to eliminate hermie tendencies/genetics.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 7, 2009)

IMO&E kill the ditch weed, if you have plant within a mile or so, it is possable for them it to seed your ladies. that cross breeding will hurt the genetics. You get seeded smoke with a unknown strain of genetics in the seeds.


----------



## imager777 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> you and your friends produce/purchase/smoke _"seeded"_ AK, Ice, ect?????...
> Either someone isn't growing properly to produce sensi, they don't know how to grow it, or they are hermie genetics.



I grow my own and would never pay for it at all.  They buy... and yes, they get seeded stuff often enough.  Sensimilla bud isn't easy to come across here, unless you want to pay an arm and a leg, or have a "hookup".  Most of my friends eek out an honest living.  They get the best reasonable deal at the time.  As for the Ice, WW, and other seeds.  I generally make my own seeds from any strain I purchase.  I share some of them with nature and my friends.  So yeah, there's some of everything I've grown (Give or take) growing somewhere around here.  There's even some genetically mutated hybrids running around.

Anyhoo, I'm starting to sound like an activist of some sort, and I'm not; so viva la Kill the Ditch weed!


----------



## leafminer (Mar 7, 2009)

I still think all those plants are male hermies. I bet if you take a look you will find those plants have small colas lower down than the pollen sacs. Take a few of the small colas, dry and try. Just to satisfy your curiosity. They are no good as a crop, too seedy.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 7, 2009)

The chances that miles of roadside, smokable MJ is growing without Andy and Barney knowing it are slim to none.

Of course, I did see an entire police station in Nevada one time with pot plants growing as bushes right next to the building. The prisoners tending it probably got a lot of laughs from it.

The stuff you're looking at has to be commercial hemp. It's used for tons of stuff and has virtually no thc content. It's been bred to have none. The seed can't be sold until the DOA has seen the documentation proving it to be genetically grown hemp seeds.

Let's not let our fantasies get crazy. hehe

Now, in Nevada, I did see a mile of real MJ once. Both sides of a canyon river were planted and had ten footers about 50 feet in from the river on both sides for a mile. I walked through it until I discovered it was full of big azz rattlers too. I got out of there, back in my boat and boogied. Ever heard ten rattlers go off at once? It's not a good sound. I think the owner was catching the snakes and throwing them into the area. Way more than nature would let happen. Scared the hell outta me. I whacked a bush with a stick pretty hard and I heard rattlers start up in several directions at once. Freaky sound.


----------



## groworganic (Mar 7, 2009)

Be careful if you find yourself around that field again.  For all you know, law enforcement has been keeping a watchful eye on it, and if you are seen amoung the plants, you could get charged for it.  Either that or you may find yourself being shot at by a farmer trying to protect his crops from thieves.  lol  Sounds crazy, but I have heard of such things.


----------



## AJNAG EKOMS18 (Mar 9, 2009)

man just take it,its da ******* fault who left them there.
help urself to em make weed tea wit em or put em in oil n a sauce pan and make ya self some killer brownies..
u got any pics???


----------



## city (Mar 9, 2009)

???????? Why are we still talking about this?
Check it out see if its ditch witch.. kill it if it is. If its not... stay the hell away from it.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 9, 2009)

AJNAG EKOMS18 said:
			
		

> man just take it,its da ******* fault who left them there.
> help urself to em make weed tea wit em or put em in oil n a sauce pan and make ya self some killer brownies..
> u got any pics???


Pretty funny. So, if I come and steal your car from where you park it, it would be your ******* fault because you left it there? I found your car there so I should just help myself to it and sell it to a chop shop, but first, I should take pics of it?

That is EXACTLY what you're saying he should do with a crop that belongs to someone else. Or do you think it just blew in there and planted itself? That fenced in property doesn't belong to anyone?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 9, 2009)

If it is not your field back out slowly, You never know, around my way, the grower or the police are most likely on the hill watching.


----------



## AJNAG EKOMS18 (Mar 14, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Pretty funny. So, if I come and steal your car from where you park it, it would be your ******* fault because you left it there? I found your car there so I should just help myself to it and sell it to a chop shop, but first, I should take pics of it?
> 
> That is EXACTLY what you're saying he should do with a crop that belongs to someone else. Or do you think it just blew in there and planted itself? That fenced in property doesn't belong to anyone?


 

yea your right i really dont know what I was thinking, i apologize for my criminal and greedy intentions,I should consider the feelings of the person who took all that hard work and time to grow such honerable plants..
but actually i dnt give a flying **** you snooze you lose Take their **** and keep yo mouth shut
if u have a dog take it there to take some dumps where da plants were so if the owner comes hell find his plants missing and he might step on ****
HAHAHAHA thats life 4 ya bro


----------



## POTUS (Mar 14, 2009)

AJNAG EKOMS18 said:
			
		

> actually i dnt give a flying **** you snooze you lose Take their **** and keep yo mouth shut
> if u have a dog take it there to take some dumps where da plants were so if the owner comes hell find his plants missing and he might step on ****
> HAHAHAHA thats life 4 ya bro


Hey, that's ok man. You've identified yourself as a thief who has just admitted that you'll steal anything you want to from anyone you can if given the chance.

I like knowing who I'm talking to. On the social ladder, you've placed yourself right below the stuff the dog left.

Thanks.


----------



## city (Mar 14, 2009)

That's too funny. I believe in the power of 3 fold. Do good. Comes 3 fold. Do bad.comes back 3 fold. Proven too many times.
If this guy steals.. comes back 3 fold.
If I had a field of weed you better beware. I would have enough booby traps set up to hurt you and your dog.. 3 fold


----------



## Real78 (Mar 14, 2009)

IMO, just leave it you don't know if it does belong to someone and if it does the type of person they are. It could be a person that would never hurt a fly or it could be a person that, well you get my point.  It's on you fam you were told to stay away.


----------



## Real78 (Mar 14, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Hey, that's ok man. You've identified yourself as a thief who has just admitted that you'll steal anything you want to from anyone you can if given the chance.
> 
> I like knowing who I'm talking to. On the social ladder, you've placed yourself right below the stuff the dog left.
> 
> Thanks.



After reading this I can tell that one thing for sure is that something is going to happen to you and I ain't going to feel bad for you.


----------



## Dr. GreenBrain (Mar 14, 2009)

IF YOU ARE GROWING ANY PLANTS AT HOME, DON'T TOUCH THEM AT ALL. The pollen can attach to any part of you and your clothing and fertilize your females.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 14, 2009)

AJNAG EKOMS18 said:
			
		

> yea your right i really dont know what I was thinking, i apologize for my criminal and greedy intentions,I should consider the feelings of the person who took all that hard work and time to grow such honerable plants..
> but actually i dnt give a flying **** you snooze you lose Take their **** and keep yo mouth shut
> if u have a dog take it there to take some dumps where da plants were so if the owner comes hell find his plants missing and he might step on ****
> HAHAHAHA thats life 4 ya bro



that kinda mentality will get ya hurt in my woods chief.


----------



## AJNAG EKOMS18 (Mar 14, 2009)

man aite i wasnt tryna start a war wit ma weed brothas so just toke one n chill, man i would do some crazy things but i do have my standards and i wouldnt steal but if its been there for a while maybe da person doesnt want it so it wouldnt be stealing  and if they dnt pick up they weed its just gonna go bad and how dare someone let weed die and do nothing!!!
so i guess i meant to say if no one gets it after a while just take it or just take a little and if they still dont come back take it all or else it was all a waste..
and Turkey i dnt know where ur woods are but my mentality
cant be touched by a 8ft yeti
i was raised on some of that crazy ****  but i respect u nd da rest of ma weed brothas cuz ive gotten some of da best help from dis place
stay safe

One Love


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 14, 2009)

:confused2: How can you say you have standards? ?. Alot of growers plant their fields then leave them til they are ready to harvest. Just because no one has been around, does not mean they will not be back when the plants are ready.:rant: :rant:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 14, 2009)

> Turkey i dnt know where ur woods are but my mentality
> cant be touched by a 8ft yeti
> i was raised on some of that crazy ****


 
Well Thank god YOU dont know where my woods are 
might try to steal my crop...but the "Yeti" aint what you gotta worry about 

Im just wondering.. why would you tell a bunch of farmers that you would steal their crops if givin a chance and then expect us not to shart on your morals? c'mon man....


----------

